# [Tausche] Steam Gifts gg andere Gifts, CSGO Skins, Dota Skins, Case keys



## pukker (10. August 2016)

Hallo,

wie in der Topic, suche ich Leute die gerne ihre Steam gifts / Skins tauschen wollen.

Meine Spiele findet ihr hier: 

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197992612344/inventory/#753

Bei Tauschinteresse könnt ihr mir einen Vorschlag unter diesem link senden:


https://steamcommunity.com/tradeoffer/new/?partner=32346616&token=WmKKWRRM


mfg​


----------



## Evari0r (10. August 2016)

Hätte interesse an Hitman: Absolution und Deadpool. Anzubieten habe ich Key für folgende Spiele:
Noct (Early Access)NOT A HERODuetShadow Warrior Special Edition
Hoffentlich findest du etwas was dir gefällt


----------



## pukker (11. August 2016)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Hätte interesse an Hitman: Absolution und Deadpool. Anzubieten habe ich Key für folgende Spiele:
> *Noct (Early Access)*
> 
> *NOT A HERO*
> ...



*Shadow Warrior wäre das einzige Interessante, wenn ich es nicht schon hätte. 

Hast du noch was zum anbieten? 

*


----------



## Evari0r (11. August 2016)

Nicht viel
Je ein (Uplay-)Key für:
Trials Evolution Gold
Assassins Creed Liberation HD


----------

